# TT Facelift info.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT will get a facelift July 2010 and can be pre-ordered in may 2010.

One of the facelift rumours is that the facelift TT with DSG will get the Lamborghini LP 560-4 style fixed flappy gearbox paddles in stead of the steering wheel fixed one's

Also the R8 will get them in the near future according to info.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

damn i rather like my paddles.


----------



## ckeu (Feb 4, 2009)

Source? If true, awesome.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ckeu said:


> Source? If true, awesome.


WWW


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

i dont think there will be a facelift after the TTRS was just released..... personally i think that would be a rather dumb move from audi...

give the customer time to enjoy their car... and not feel like they got ripped off


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Audi have historically released the RS model at the end of a model run, the last RS4 being a case in point. The TT-RS is probably a little early if you follow that trend.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

the paddles are much of a muchness for me personally.

My big thing is are they going to make the back lights LED cause if they are I want them AKA like all the new Porker lights


----------



## mooret (Jul 21, 2009)

yes I agree, LEDs would be cooooool. But whats the betting they will change the shape of them as with A6 facelift so you cant swap them!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

will be minor bumper and trim changes only.
Makes no difference the RS has only just come out - this is normal.

LED rears might make the lineup, but hope they keep it to the S and RS models so it matches the LEDs in the xenons.

Removal of manual hand break would be good.
Auto fold mirrors when you remove the key,
LED headlights
25" alloys
better body colour selection is a must
some nice chunky alloys too
and a general increase to the pitifully low spec levels would be good.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Manual handbrake is a "must" on good and curvy winter roads..... :wink:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> *Manual handbrake is a "must" *


 ........Full Stop, and none of the auto start-stop rubbish either.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

the worst is that digital handbrake!! i loved how they kept it manual for the TT

and definitely none of that push start button....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mmm, a handbrake on the wrong side of the car with an armrest thats totally pointless.
No thanks.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

There will be a redesign of the centre console they say, with the newest MMI (separate screen and controller/buttons and most likely with E-handbrake.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I doubt MMI/nav will be replaced given its only just been updated. MKIII yes, can see that.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT don't have just a 7 year live circle. :wink:


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

typical that I've just ordered a TT for april/june delivery - so I could potentially have it all of 4 weeks before the facelift!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it will be along the lines of the MKI, you will struggle to tell between the two - don't worry.


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

that's a relief, thanks


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd say upgrading the level of the standard equipment spec is a must. Way too much stuff is an option.

Hopefully they won't do much to the exterior looks ... it doesn't need changing anyway.


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Damned, I sure hope they don't change the paddles! I hate the fixed way, they should move along with the steering wheel!
Besides, the new Nissan 370z has dashboard-fixed and everyone complained, so there's an aftermarket company producing a kit to change them to steering-wheel fixed...


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

there will be no face lift... the car is barely 4 years old!!!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

hanzo said:


> there will be no face lift... the car is barely 4 years old!!!


Cars tend to have a 6-8 year life cycle, so a 3-4 year 'freshening' is the norm.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

id like keyless entry and start so there's no need to ever touch the key... god damn it i had that on a renault and audi still dont offer it, at least not with the TT..

id also like auto folding mirrors too...

and front parking sensors and a display like in the big audis...

and memory seats - now that's a must..

heated steering wheel would be nice too


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't hope they change anything that adds weight - but rather the other way around.... :wink:


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Knight said:


> id like keyless entry and start so there's no need to ever touch the key... god damn it i had that on a renault and audi still dont offer it, at least not with the TT..
> 
> id also like auto folding mirrors too...
> 
> ...


get the A5 .......

the TT should get stiffer suspension... a lil more power... and a louder exhaust!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Should have bought a V6 then


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i spoke to my dealer today, and the TTS will remain the same. DRL will become an option on the TT 2L but standard on the S-Line...

thats what i have been told; dont shoot the messenger.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TurboTTS said:


> i spoke to my dealer today, and the TTS will remain the same. DRL will become an option on the TT 2L but standard on the S-Line...
> 
> thats what i have been told; dont shoot the messenger.


I'm most certain there will be more design changes, most likely in the line of the A3/S3-A6/S6/RS6 facelifts.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TurboTTS said:


> i spoke to my dealer today, and the TTS will remain the same. DRL will become an option on the TT 2L but standard on the S-Line...


DRLs will be standard on ALL models. its an up coming legal requirement - as is a TPM system.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > DRLs will be standard on ALL models. its an up coming legal requirement .


DRLs are. LED DRLs are not however. Look at the new A4. It has DRLs as standard but if you want LED ones you pay extra.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Evil Derboy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > TurboTTS said:
> ...


yup, yes.. thanks for the clarification.


----------

